# Chris Antsey Fires Back at Bogut: would beat him 1 on 1 anytime, anywhere



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

http://msnbc.msn.com/id/8456493/

MELBOURNE, Australia - Chris Anstey has fired back at fellow Australian 7-footer Andrew Bogut.

Anstey, a former NBA center, put a formal challenge to Bogut, his teammate on the national squad and the top overall pick in last week’s NBA draft who belittled the performance of some of his compatriots.

Speaking on Australian national television, the 30-year-old Anstey challenged the 20-year-old Bogut to a 1-on-1 showdown “anywhere, anytime, and I would beat him.”

Anstey said he had been upset by Bogut’s comments before the draft about the showing in the NBA of Aussies such as himself, center Luc Longley and guards Andrew Gaze and Shane Heal.

“I would like to think there are three or four Aussies better than him (Bogut) right now,” said Anstey, a former first-round pick who never averaged more than six points per game in the NBA.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I would love to watch that game.


----------



## Chapter29 (Jun 28, 2005)

LOL. Whoop him down Andrew.


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

who's the trash talker now?


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

*!*

Anstey is a joke! Washed up guy who never had an impact in the NBA


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Chapter29 (Jun 28, 2005)

Trash talking and basketball....go figure.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

:laugh::rofl::laugh:

Chris Antsey..stfu.


----------



## AussieWarriorFan! (May 30, 2005)

Surely Anstey would ask for a commision for his appearance at this 1v1 match? :clap:


----------



## Chapter29 (Jun 28, 2005)

I think that they should play $1000.00 / point.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Chapter29 said:


> I think that they should play $1000.00 / point.


Antsey wouldn't be able to afford it.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

While Bogut is right in that Aussies haven't set the NBA on fire, he shouldn't be trashing his own countrymen. Anstey is definitely talking out of his *** with taking Bogut 1-on-1, though.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

Bogut would pummel Anstey. That would be funny.

Luc Longley may have an argument, but Mr Anstey can stfu.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Yeh i saw him say that on TV and it just made me point and laugh at him.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Its On!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

